# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A jeni prekur nga kriza botërore ekonomike?

## Albo

Prej disa muajsh tashme, gjithe ekonomia boterore eshte prekur nga nje krize e rende qe eshte perhapur ne shume vende te botes, ku me shume e ku me pak. E hapa kete sondazh edhe kete teme per te mesuar se sa eshte ndjere kjo krize ne boten shqiptare, si ne shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Ballkan edhe ata qe jetojne ne mergim larg vendlindjes.

A ju ka prekur kriza ju apo familjen tuaj?
Si po perjetohet kjo krize ne vendin ku ju jetoni?
Si po ndikon kriza jeten dhe planet tuaja per te ardhmen?

Si cdo sondazh, te gjithe anetaret mund te votojne dhe mund te permbledhin ne nje postim mendimin e tyre se perse votuan ashtu sic votuan. Duke qene se secili ka mendimin e vete, nuk eshte nevoja te replikoni apo komentoni mendimet e anetareve te tjere.

Albo

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Dhe pak dua  :pa dhembe: ....

----------


## Endless

Aq shume me ka prek, sa mendohem dy here ne duhet ta shoqeroje kafen me uje pa gaz apo nga ai normali me klor!

----------


## mia@

Talluni ju me lart ,por ne ketej po na dridhen leqet e kembeve se mos na mbyllet kompania.Sic e kane zene ketu do perfundojme te gjithe me ndihma shtetit. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

> Talluni ju me lart ,por ne ketej po na dridhen leqet e kembeve se mos na mbyllet kompania.Sic e kane zene ketu do perfundojme te gjithe me ndihma shtetit.


Kush tha qe po tallem? N.q.s deri dje kamarieri te lokali ku une shkoj zakonisht  nuk me pyeste fare  ne momentin qe un shkelja ne lokal se c'fare do merrja, por rendte te me binte makiato uje pa gaz, tani ka filluar dhe pyet, qe kur i terhoqa njeher verejtje per mos-pyetjen e porosis! lol

----------


## RaPSouL

Përgëzime për temën.

Jetoj në një shtet ku kriza ekonomike mbarë botërore nuk ka se si të ndihet këtu, jetoj në artificialitetin dora vet me emrin Maqedoni. Thash nuk ka si të ndihet sepse nuk ka qenë ndonjë situatë më e mirë më herët që tash të ndihet ajo e keqja që ka kapluar gjithë botën, nuk ka kushte dhe nuk ka flas për shqiptarët që kanë humbur para nëpër llogarit e tyre bankare kur vetëm 5% e tyre kan një llogari të tillë. 

Gjendja e vështirë ekonomike ka mbizotëruar për dekada me radhë tek popullsia gjithmon e pakënaqur shqiptarë në njërën anë dhe agallëku sllavo-maqedon në anën tjetër. Që nga periudha e Jugosllavisë dhe deri tek formimi i shtetit artificial maqedon, ka pasur pakënaqësi të madhe tek shqiptarët, me të drejta krejtësisht të diskriminuara përball sllavëve dhe me gjendje katastrofale ekonomike.

Për vete nuk kam humbur gjë nga kriza financiare sepse të gjithë këtu kemi krizat tona personale dhe nuk kemi rend për të hapur llogari ose për të ardhur direkt në kontakt me krizën financiare, shumica ushqejnë familjet me punë të paligjshme pra në mënyrë "të zezë" siç thuhet dhe sendet kanë qenë të vështira dhe ende janë.

----------


## xfiles

Aspak, nuk ka ndryshuar ndonje gje perveç se mu rrit rroga para disa muajsh.

----------


## Izadora

na jane rrit cmimet ne rrogat ne vend numro

----------


## sulioti

> na jane rrit cmimet ne rrogat ne vend numro


Bashkohem me kete mendim.

Kjo eshte nje krize boterore qe ne pergjithesi i prek te gjitha shtresat pa dallim.

----------


## AGREPI_25

Nolmal qe na ka prek kriza ekomike sidomos ne shqiptare qe jetojme ne emigrim ka shume njerze qe kan ble shpija si i tidhe jam edhe une edhe vlera e shpise qe kam ble ka ra 40% gje si do thote per nje kohe shume te shkurte te humbish nje sasi parash si duhet ma shume se 5 vjet per ti zevensuar 
Manej eshte kjo tjetra se shume kompani po mbydhen e shume njetze po dalin pa pune

----------


## Bledari

> na jane rrit cmimet ne rrogat ne vend numro


Dakort jam me bashke folesen e lart permendur

----------


## TetovaMas

Ne vitet e fundit zhvillimi i hovshem ekonomik kinez ,dobeson strategjite euro-amerikane,
 Gjitahashtu zhvillimi ekonomik i hovshem rus , dobeson strategjine ekonomike euro-amerikane.

  Krizat ekonomike ,finansiare ne bote kane qellime te caktuara strategjike euro-amerikane.

 1) Dobesimi i ekonomise kineze ,
 2) Dobesimi i ekonomise ruse,
 3) Barazimi i valutes dolar -euro

 Per nje kohe shume te shkurte ne Kine, mbeten pa pune 20, milion njeres, priten pasoja edhe me katastrofale ekonomike ne Kine.
 Ne Rusi, fillojne protestat per ndryshim ne Qeveri.

 S'ai perket krizes ekonomike te shqipetaret : Normalishte se e gjithe industria e shqipetareve, ishte dhe mebetet mergimi,dhe per disa vjete me rradhe nuk duhet te pritet qe mergimtaret do te investojne dhe te harxhojne mjete te shumta s'i vitet e kaluara, per ne vendlindje .

 S'imbas mendimit time shqipetaret ne pergjithesi nuk  do te preken shume nga kjo krize e madhe boterrore ,per arsye se te shqipetaret ende valutat nderohen ne rruge.

----------


## DeuS

> Ne vitet e fundit zhvillimi i hovshem ekonomik kinez ,dobeson strategjite euro-amerikane,
> Gjitahashtu zhvillimi ekonomik i hovshem rus , dobeson strategjine ekonomike euro-amerikane.
> 
> Krizat ekonomike ,finansiare ne bote kane qellime te caktuara strategjike euro-amerikane.
> 
> 1) Dobesimi i ekonomise kineze ,
> 2) Dobesimi i ekonomise ruse,
> 3) Barazimi i valutes dolar -euro



Plako, me vjen keq por analiza eshte teper e varfer dhe e pabazuar ne kete rast...

Ke degjuar ndonjehere termin New World Order ose Rendi i Ri Boteror? 
Ke degjuar lideret e botes Perendimore te flasin per Globalizmin? 

E pra per te arritur aty ku duan ato te arrijne, cfare duhet?!

Duhet nje krize globale!
Duhet nje kaos global!
...pastaj vjen zgjidhja e problemit - global!

Te ka bere ndonjehere pershtypje, perse media, sidomos ato dominuese si BBC, CNN, etj, nderkohe qe merren me problemin e fundosjes se ekonomise...nuk imponjohen fare te diskutojne rreth shkakut pse arritem ketu, por pikesynimi i tyre eshte te diskutojne vetem e vetem rreth pasojave?! Dmth, shkakun e anashkaluan bukur dhe thjeshte, duke akuzuar bankat per dhenie kredie pa kriter, nderkohe qe nuk paskekan bere mire bilancin dhe nderkohe qe arriten ne ate pike ku nuk suportonin me veten e tyre, nuk manaxhonin me me te njejtin ritem si me pare dhe kredite e vete tyre, duheshin shlyer...sulmuan klientet, duke u bere presion te lanin kredite me terme te reja, me keste me te larta dhe me afate me te shkurtra. Kuptohet qe klientet, qofshin keto bizneset e vogla apo te medha, qofshin keto individed e thjeshte si une e ti, nuk e perballonin dot tu qendronin kushteve dhe termave te reja...cfare bene, nisen rrugen e falimentimit. Pra bizneset filluan te falimentojne, duke lene pa pune qindra e mijera punonjes (ja ku u rrit papunesia). Individeve filluan tu sekuestrohen kapitalet baze ne te cilat kishin investuar, nder te cilat, shtepite ishin kryesoret. Cfare ndodh tani?! Kur banka sekuestron shtepite prej kreditoreve...kerkon ti shesi sa me shpejt, ne menyre per te rimekembur veten sa me shpejt. Pra, nuk do ti shesi ne menyren e zakonshme te seleksionimit neper dyqane, gazeta e reklama, por do ti shesi sa me shpejt dhe me shumice neper ankande...dhe kjo miku im ben qe cmimi i kapitalit te bie ne menyre drastike! 

Do te thote qe tani perpallemi me nje krize ku, paniku eshte prezent dhe ne stratosfere. Perballemi me nje kohe ku papunesia rritet, njerezit humbasin shtepite, pasiguria per te depozituar para ne banka vjen e shtohet, frika per te nisur investime te reja behet me e madhe...pra njerezit, nuk shpenzojne me, kursejne, terheqin parate nga bankat...pra, tere ky sistem, ky rrjet, kjo rrota qe leviste kaq bukur ndermjet konsumatorit dhe prodhuesit, ngec ne vend. Duke mos qarkulluar me paraja, tregu bie. Nderkohe dhe korporatat e tjera te medha fillojne e pushojne njerez nga puna si rrjedhoje e renies se kerkeses dhe konsum...krijohet nje kaos ekonomik, per te cilin cdo qeveri perkatese, duhet te marri masa te menjehereshme per te sjellur stabilizimin. Pra c'ben qeveria ne kete rast (psh, USA dhe Anglia jane me te lenduarat fillimisht)? Fillon subvencionimin ndaj firmave me te medha. Nxjerr para nga thesari i shtetit dhe u vjen ne ndihme. Nderkohe qe nxjerr para detyrohet te beje edhe tjetren, dmth ul interesin baze, sidomos Banka e Anglise e uli interesin nga 5.75 ne 1.50 (ne mos u gabofsha) ...shifer kjo, qe vetem gjate dhe pas L2B ka qene ne fuqi. Ne kete rast, kemi te bejme me nje shtet qe prodhon pak, vjel shume me pak taksa...inflacioni rritet, valuta vendase zhvleresohet...shteti me gjunje ne toke.

Kjo formula me lart, kapi USA fillimisht. Pastaj Angline...nderkohe uragani po i drejtohet Europes, Azise...e me rradhe. Pra, krize globale. Kerkon zgjidhje globale. Atehere i bie qe te gjithe lideret e botes, te mblidhen bashke, te firmosin pakten prapa perdeve dhe te hedhin hapin gjigand rreth ketij plani konspirativ te themeluar kohe e kohe me pare. Tani ka ardhur koha te behet realitet. Mos i shikoni lajmet dhe te besoni gjithcka qe degjoni, analizoni pak te tej...jemi njerez, jo dele.

Ktheheni koken pak mbrapa...
Bush vjen ne fuqi! Cfare na duhet tani, nderkohe qe bota po funksionon normalisht? Na duhet nje armik imagjinar, na duhet terror ne bote. Bam, pa pritur e pa kujtuar, kullat binjake shkuan per lesh. Menjehere u drejtua gishti. Nisi lufta. Bota u be lemsh. Diplomacia u rrenua. Kaosi zaptoi vendin. Jete njerezish...ca jete njerezish them une mer jahu...vec per kete s'e vret mendjen njeri. Por c'ndodhi gjate kesaj dekade? USA u dobesua ekonomikisht me luften, saqe arriten deri ne ate pike sa humben edhe $900bilione dhe thane thjeshte, humben, nuk e dime ku shkuan. Krizat po duken sot, i kemi prezente. Nderkohe dimplomacia amerikane humbi shume kredibilitet. Izraeli pati fushe veprimi me te medhe per te arritur aspiratat e tyre. Sa here duhej arritur dicka qe thyente cdo konvente nderkombetare, mjaftohej te permendjej armiku imagjinar, terrorizmi dhe...hasta la vista baby!

Jo, me kot te dola ketu miku im. Desha te dal edhe te ajo Kina jote qe permende me lart. Po kesaj do i bie shkurt fare. 

Nuk te ben pershtypje qe kjo Kina komuniste, e izoluar, e sanksionuar nga tere bota Perendimore, e urryer dhe kerrcenuese...pa pritur e pa kujtuar fillon te zhvillohet me hapa super-gjigande?! Cdo asortiment prodhohet ne Kine, industria peson nje zhvendosje totale dhe perfundon ne duar e kinezit. Kines i jepet licensa e prodhimit dhe eksporton per tere boten. Flas per cdo gje, dmth nga brreket e xhaketat, te luget e pirunjte, tek frigoriferat e lavatricet, tek orendite e shtepise, tek mjetet mjekesor...everything buddy. Pra ne Kine, cdo dite ngrihen nga 4 gradacela te reja. 

E njejta gje me Indine!

E kupton se c'po mundohen te arrijne?!

Kerkojne nje Ballancim Ekonomik ne Bote. Dmth kinezi i varfer mos ta ndjeje veten ekonomikisht inferior ndaj amerikanit me ferrari dhe puro ne goje ose ndaj europianit. Po keshtu me Indianin. Ideja eshte se nqs arrihet nje barazi ekonomike ne bote ---> nje lloj komunizmi, socializmi ne thonjeza. Kjo eshte nje platforme e mjaftushme per te arritur ose per te ecur perpara drejte globalizimit, drejte nje qeverie te vetme globale.

Europa, kjo kurva plake qe kurre nuk bashkohej, gjate kesaj dekade qe po te flisja me lart...u bashkua! 

Gjerat po ndodhin miku im...po ndodhin para syve tona!

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Ne Kosove kriza finaciare globale ka pasur edhe efektin direkt, sepse fondi i trustit pensional ka qen i investuar ne tregjet financiare jasht vendit. Ky investim jasht vendit ka pasur rriskun e vet, gje qe ka pasur humbje.  Tani qytetaret e Kosoves te cilet, kan paguar kontributin e tyre pensional jan te prekur ne menyr te drejtperdrejt nga kjo kriz...

----------


## DeuS

Ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi kriza nuk do ndjehen sa 1/1000 e saj qe po ndjen bota. Pse?

Sepse Kosova eshte nje shtet 'foshnje' qe po rritet ne krahet e Botes, dmth ka nevoje per ca vite te thithe qumeshtin e mamase, perpara se te cohet ne kembe e ti dale Zot vetes.

Nderkohe Shqiperia, eshte si nje invalid lufte, qe historikisht ka jetuar me asistence sociale, ose me djemte e kurbetit.

Kriza do ndjehet tek te dyja, eshte e padiskutueshme kjo, por asnjehere ta lendoje...dmth kur nuk ke pasur ndonjehere, nuk e ke idene e ndjesise se humbjes se dickaje.

----------


## TetovaMas

> Plako, me vjen keq por analiza eshte teper e varfer dhe e pabazuar ne kete rast...
> 
> Ke degjuar ndonjehere termin New World Order ose Rendi i Ri Boteror? 
> Ke degjuar lideret e botes Perendimore te flasin per Globalizmin? 
> 
> E pra per te arritur aty ku duan ato te arrijne, cfare duhet?!
> 
> Duhet nje krize globale!
> Duhet nje kaos global!
> ...


Pershendetje zoteri i nderuare DeuS !!

Pa dyshim se pajtohem me komentin tuaj.

Me larte ne komentin time , personalishte jame pergjigjur shkurtimishte duke u bazuare edhe ne pergjigjet e anetareve te tjere . Nuk desha te behem i merzitur me komente te gjata,per shkurtimishte u mundova qe krizen globale ekonomike ne bote t'a paraqes s'i nje planifikim , dhe strategji e euro-amerikaneve.

Me nje fjale : Tavolina e rrumbullaket e krizes globale ekonomike ishte shume konkuruese s'a qe ishte e domesdoshme te ndodhin, terrorizmi pa definicion , panika nga friga , dhe me ne funde kriza e planifikuare ekonomike globale.

Citat: Gjerat po ndodhin miku im ,,, po ndodhin para syve  tone .

Pajtohem me ju , pore kame frige se shqipetaret, ne pergjithesi duhet te jene sy celur ,per arsye te izolimit gjeografik politik , ekonomik ,ne Evrope..

----------


## xhori

ka dy muaj qe  nuk po faturoj  me si me pare
   po vazhdoi keshtu  deri ne maj  keq   do e kemi,  do na puth halla ne te dy faqet

----------


## agim_m

Ne Kosove eshte nje krize e madhe sociale dhe ekonomike.Mbreteron nje skamje e skajshme sepse shumica e popullesise nuk ponojne,por edhe sikur te punonin nuk do te fitonin aqe shume te holla sepse kostoja e jeteses eshte e larte.Pushtetaret tane kosovar fare nuk qajne koken per popullin e shume pervuajtur me shekuj dhe qka eshte me e keqja nuk ngopen dot duke vjedhur shtetin me te madhe.KORRUPCIONI  E KA KAPLUAR KOSOVE.VAJ HALLI PER POPULLIN.

----------


## resmi yzeiraj

Ne ne krize jemi gjithmon  prandaj nuk e ndjejme shume

----------


## Edvin83

Shqiperia nuk ka arritur ate nivel qe ka bota perendimore, prandaj edhe sikur perendimi te jete shume ne krize, per ne ai nivel do te na dukej shume i mire. Prandaj per shqiptaret njesoj eshte si me krize e si pa te.

----------

